# New wheelin buddy



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys, as some of you might have seen in a couple of my posts, my wife is pregnant. Today we found out it's a boy! :bigok: So hopefully in a few years or so I'll have a little riding buddy! We're super excited! Just wanted to share with everyone.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

congrats


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good deal, now you got another 2 hands to help with the wrenching also lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to both you and your wife!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yeah dude thats awsome!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

congrats man


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats man


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats...Have one on the way myself, shes 19 weeks!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks all! and congrats to you as well kawa650! my wife is 18 wks...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

congrats man those chitlins will change yo life ....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

congrats, my buddies wife just had a boy, now we are try ing to put a baby seat on his caned ham


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You now will have the best riding buddy ever :rockn: My son has been riding since he was a little over a year old (8 now) and is more fun than any of my riding buddies


----------



## Doughboy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see him on the back of that brute!


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

congrats


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Congrats! They are a blessing.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats dude!!!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! We're excited.. can't wait to buy a brute force and/or Jeep power wheels... LOL...


----------

